# Going on Accutane next week



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Got myself 20mg tabs of accutane so going to run it 20mg ED.

I know some of the side effects for it are quite harsh, is there anything i could take to counter them? Certain vitamins etc? I remember reading somewhere on here that somebody was taking certain stuff to keep the body in good condition while on it but cant find it again.

Running Test E 600mg weekly at the moment.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

im going to do the same after my holiday, i heard 20mg sides arent that bad though its when you step it up a notch? just some dry skin and joints?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

If its just dry skin and joints at that dosage then that's not too bad - whats best to counter this / lower the effect?

I may up it in the future but going to try it first at 20mg and see how i get on.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

You should not see much sides at 20mg, should still get dry lips and maybe skin


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

shouldn't be too bad on 20. Just carry a lip balm or something round with you as the dry lips can be a real bitch.

How bad is your acne? I know that's difficult to answer but is is a few angry spots or massive boils left right and centre


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just go carefull on it as it can leave scars.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Most run an Accutane cycle for 8 weeks @ 10mg - 20mg accutane ed. this tends to clear the skin up really well and skin becomes less oily and greasy, the skin will usually become drier after a week, after the 8 weeks drop the accutane down to 10 mg eod for 2 weeks and see how you go.

Watch for your skin becoming to dry or you will have to use alot of moisturiser.

Also use sunbeds as that will help while on accutane (Again watch for the skin drying out to much)


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> shouldn't be too bad on 20. Just carry a lip balm or something round with you as the dry lips can be a real bitch.
> 
> How bad is your acne? I know that's difficult to answer but is is a few angry spots or massive boils left right and centre


I had severe acne on back and face when i was younger however was able to control it slightly and now it has stopped (odd spot here and there). I can feel breakouts coming being on cycle and have had an extra few spots coming out. Dreading it will become severe again as when i was younger - small spots, big spots, boils you name it i had it.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I would grab a good lip balm and tub of Vaseline for lips at night and buy the extra sensitive 24hr care e45 cream and use as soon as you start taking the tabs

My lips dried out really bad overnight and took weeks to get them back to normal again , moisturise in morning and before bed , this all happened to me on 20mg over 12 week period had what I would consider bad breakout for two weeks but spots would come and go daily was refreshing to an extent to see all the stuff coming out

I weigh 94kg btw had moderate acne I did experience a lot of patchy red area due to dry skin around mouth and sides of nose but could deal with that as spots cleared after a month

This was over 9 month ago and started new cycle few wee whiteheads appearing and got spare tabs lying so will use soon

Accutane will leave your skin extremely sensitive and thinned out be careful with sunbeds I wouldn't go over 20mg for first month


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Had be very carefull with sun beds on accutane i dont burn easy but while on accutane i had to be very carefull as i went red very quick


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

You should be fine on 20mg mate. I didn't have any issues on the same dose.

Skin starts to dry up after a week to 10 days. Need to give it time to work not just up the dose after the first 3 or 4 days.

Little pot of vaseline in your pocket for the dry lips/nose and you'll be fine.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vaseline-Petroleum-Jelly-Pocket-Size-Tin-/280886337521?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Skincare_PP&hash=item4166215ff1


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a small update here chaps,

On my 8th day of Accutane at 40mg ED. Skin does feel a bit drier and have had a few extra spots come out but generally my face and back are drier. Not suffering from any severe dry skin/lips as of yet not needed to use moisturizer or lip balm


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Even though your lips havn't dried out I'd still put some on. Just to sort of get on top of it.

As for lip balm. I use a cheap one in the day. And before bed I use blistex, with vaseline smothered on top. Seems to do the job


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice one mate i will start putting some on my lips today  How much mg were you on a day?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

lol at thinking 20mg side would be harsh, try 100mg ED....


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

chopthebench said:


> Just a small update here chaps,
> 
> On my 8th day of Accutane at 40mg ED. Skin does feel a bit drier and have had a few extra spots come out but generally my face and back are drier. Not suffering from any severe dry skin/lips as of yet not needed to use moisturizer or lip balm


it will build up, i ran 40mg first 2-3 weeks were fine, only slight dry lips after around a month i had to mousterize them daily, i did not suffer much in terms of dry skin on face though..


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm starting it in 2 weeks as well, although my acne is not from taking any gear just something I've had for years. Been hearing good things about accutane.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

chopthebench said:


> Nice one mate i will start putting some on my lips today  How much mg were you on a day?


40mg mate. Been on for 3 months. Lips are only problem. £1 little coloured vaseline tins in superdrug. Get a few. One for car one for pocket. Because when you forget it it's a nightmare.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't see whats to lol about, never been on accutane and heard many negative things about it plus peeps reactive differently to varies dosages.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I've just come off 6 months at 80mg, and i'm very glad to be of the ****t! It worked a treat, lets see if i break out again now.

I think anyone using accutane for a few spots or the thought that they MIGHT break out is ridiculous!

There's a lots of after effects to take into consideration.

The stuff works though.

good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

I broke out like f*ck in the first two weeks. Fingers crossed you wont have any problems mate. It is good stuff. Wish I had manned up and taken it years a go


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

was on it for bout 2 monthes feel depressed as fook on it .Glad to be finished it tbh.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I've just started another run of accutane and after a week i'm starting to get drier.

Gonna take a good while for the cystic stuff to die down though.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i went on for 3 months, 40mg and 1 month at 60mg, came off could not be bothered with sides anymore and after 3 weeks off i started getting

whiteheads again. used it for bacne as main purpose helped alittle nothing drastic i take that would have taken a few more months to work properly....


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

baggsy said:


> i went on for 3 months, 40mg and 1 month at 60mg, came off could not be bothered with sides anymore and after 3 weeks off i started getting
> 
> whiteheads again. used it for bacne as main purpose helped alittle nothing drastic i take that would have taken a few more months to work properly....


What was the side effects that made you not bothered using it?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

11th day so far, face does feel drier and i have had a bit of a break out since i started Accutane which i was expecting.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive noticed so far my lips haven't got any drier, my breakout on the face has calmed down and almost cleared and my face doesn't seem to be as dry as start of the week.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Face is drying up a bit now and put on lip balm 4 times a day to keep them in soft. Lobbing on moisturizer all over the face a couple of times a day and all is good


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I ran 80mg a day for 3 months.. never had spots since. like a babies bum


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Face is drying up a bit now and put on lip balm 4 times a day to keep them in soft. Lobbing on moisturizer all over the face a couple of times a day and all is good


Just coming to end of week 4 myself, lips are fcuked! Lol major initial breakout, made it look 10 times worse but finally started to calm down, I'm using oil free moisturiser on back and chest because it was unbearable

Few spots on face, nothing major though

Dose is 80mg btw, started on 60 but thought fcuk it, blast the ****s! Lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chopthebench said:


> Got myself 20mg tabs of accutane so going to run it 20mg ED.
> 
> I know some of the side effects for it are quite harsh, is there anything i could take to counter them? Certain vitamins etc? I remember reading somewhere on here that somebody was taking certain stuff to keep the body in good condition while on it but cant find it again.
> 
> Running Test E 600mg weekly at the moment.





marknorthumbria said:


> im going to do the same after my holiday, i heard 20mg sides arent that bad though its when you step it up a notch? just some dry skin and joints?


I've ran 80mg ED before, well 40/40/60/80/60/40. Side are extreme dry lips, slightly achey joints (hardly noticeable but I didn't lift at this point), facial flushing, and dry flakey skin around the eyes.

20mg ED I doubt you'll get half those sides tbh, enjoy it! It really is a miracle drug


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Iam on 80mg atm for the last few weeks upped from 60. Sides are manageable just use vasoline and moistureiser etc daily

great stuff though don't regret it for a second and 90% or more of my spots are gone


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

And just to mention it has had no effect on my joints at all


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I've not long come off a 6month course of 80mg a day and the results were brilliant. Did get dry skin and lips would crack everyday whether I used lip balm or not but I can handle that. My skin is a million times better than it was, everybody who knows me has said how brilliant my skin is compared to how it was which bumps the confidence right up after living with a face full of sore,bleeding boils for a couple of years. Have been left with some scaring but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Is anyone else left with scarring?

I heard Accutane can help with existing acne scarring, is this true or bollox?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Is anyone else left with scarring?
> 
> I heard Accutane can help with existing acne scarring, is this true or bollox?


Not sure mate i thought it can cause scarring? Not sure about existing scarring though.

Noticing that my back and shoulders is getting drier and a bit flaky.


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I started it today through the NHS. I've been put on 20mg a day, but to be honest I'm expecting to be put on a higher dosage after my next consolation in a month, because I cant see 20mg a day doing much from what feedback I have been seeing about the 20mg dosage.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Is anyone else left with scarring?
> 
> I heard Accutane can help with existing acne scarring, is this true or bollox?


Bollox. It would make any scars whilst on it permenant, since your skin cant heal itself properly


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Bollox. It would make any scars whilst on it permenant, since your skin cant heal itself properly


I've got some flat scars on chest. Back to check in with the dermo this morning. But last time she said usually they will dissapear within 6 months


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Been on it for a wee while now and now i don't need to put on any moisturizer on my face - don't get any dryness except my lips... Am i getting used to the 40mg ED dose and should up it to 60mg or is this perfectly fine?


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

sorry if this seems a dumb question but where do you get Accutane from??


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

You can get it from your derma or buy it off the internet.


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

cheers  are there any reputable sites you can recommend?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Best doing a google mate as there are many websites selling them or get them from a source...dont pay silly prices for them!

Who here suffers from heavy nose bleeds on accutane? Im getting heavy nose bleeds averaging out 10 times a week at random times!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Also to add that i am on 80mg ED now... not sure if i will drop to 60mg or stay on the 80mg yet.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

80mg gives me a few nose bleeds and get sudden sore hot heads during the day, prety much a burning face!

60mg same as 80mg but a bit lighter.

40mg none of the above just the dry lips. So planning on staying on 40mg as its keeping my skin clean and only suffering from dry lips.

Will run this till the end of the year and take a break for a month or so and see how i react on my next cycle.


----------

